# Location Sound Recordist from Boise, ID



## JLMoore3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I found CB while I was looking for info regarding board recordings & am glad I did! I do mostly location sound recording, using a Fostex FR2 digital recorder & various Sennheiser, A-T & R0de mics... Mostly for my own passion regarding sound (Phonography), as well as providing sound for video production.

Every once in a while I need to plug into the board at a venue & grab sound for my partner's HD video camera. I've had the good fortune to meet some very friendly, helpful & patient board operators, who've made it sound like I knew what I was doing.

I'm looking forward to learning more from you all.

John Moore
Boise, ID
http://sound.flyingmonkeystudio.com


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome John! Glad to have you here. Thanks for the great introduction. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. I look forward to reading your posts. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

